# How low did it go?



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

28 degrees here north of Livingston last night. Nipped the potatoes...but no problem.

How about your place?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

31.3 degrees here...


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

35f south of angleton, put a pot around my tomatoes yesterday from getting burned by the wind.
Asparagus coming up nicely now.
Potatoes are coming along, some plants a lot bigger than others.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

27F @6:00AM near Wixon Valley (B/CS)


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

It froze here. Just planted my papas a few days ago. Dark side of the moon.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

35 ish bay city area


----------

